# ISO help w/goose done fun



## Kevin86 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey guys and gals

I haven't been in here in awhile busy with life but I thought I'd get back into it. 

I have a bag of goose breasts (wild,hunted). My idea was to combine them and a jalapeño popper. 

I'd thaw the breasts generously coat in cream cheese, layer on jalapeños halves and then wrap each parcel in bacon. 

I can't possibly see it not being good cooked low and slow and tender, but I thought I'd get some opinions or additional tips that may take it up a notch. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2017)

Sounds tasty. 

The meat in a popper (or Atomic Buffalo Turd as I know it) is usually precooked such as sausages or such.

You might consider cooking the goose breasts then cutting them to fit.


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 9, 2017)

Keep them bite size finger food not a bad idea


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 10, 2017)

HAve to consider the fact that wild goose meat might be tough, thus cooking time question, what is going to happen with cream cheese and jalapenos during that time. Otherwise it sounds pretty yummy.


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 10, 2017)

You know I did think about that but had no real idea what a good answer was. Lol, that’s why I came here and the eats stil frozen

If I had to guess I’d say the filling will melt down and make a sauce that’d mix with the bacon grease as flavour which my entail flipping the parcels half way through and the jalapeños I assume will spread there love with the bacon flavour and make deliciousness but again I do t know that


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Sounds tasty.
> 
> The meat in a popper (or Atomic Buffalo Turd as I know it) is usually precooked such as sausages or such.
> 
> You might consider cooking the goose breasts then cutting them to fit.


What I know as a jalapeno popper is a jalapeno stuffed with cheese, then breaded, then deep fried.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 11, 2017)

taxlady said:


> What I know as a jalapeno popper is a jalapeno stuffed with cheese, then breaded, then deep fried.



I've also heard them referred to as armadillo eggs. I don't think they are breaded, but dipped in batter like a chili relleno.


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 11, 2017)

True. 

Also jalapeño halved lengthwise stuffed with cheese or cream cheese and wrapped in bacon then we bake ours


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 11, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Sounds tasty.
> 
> The meat in a popper (or *Atomic Buffalo Turd *as I know it) is usually precooked such as sausages or such.
> 
> You might consider cooking the goose breasts then cutting them to fit.




I thought you made that name up yourself, Andy!  I'm surprised that there's actually recipes for them all over the internet.  See, this forum is just so educational!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2017)

CraigC said:


> I've also heard them referred to as armadillo eggs. I don't think they are breaded, but dipped in batter like a chili relleno.





I think armadillo eggs are different. They are stuffed jalapeños completely encased in sausage. 

https://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2014/04/smoked-armadillo-eggs/


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 11, 2017)

Look at Andy on the ball with the jalapeño band wagon. Well done


----------



## CraigC (Oct 14, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I think armadillo eggs are different. They are stuffed jalapeños completely encased in sausage.
> 
> https://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2014/04/smoked-armadillo-eggs/



Thanks Andy. The "armadillo eggs" I had at a local place were just plain poppers. Now I'm going to give those a try. Those pics remind me of a Fatty, on the mini side. I've received the first 5# box of the hot Hatch chilis, the mediums still haven't gotten here. Will be firing up the Weber and using the new toy to roast them today.


----------

